# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 21)



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2017)

*What are your strategies for becoming a better woodworker?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement, but I could change it.
Primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Mainland distributors for Crazy Islander Hardwoods too...


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2017)

Just keep plugging away.
Make mistakes 
Learn from them
Keep trying different joinery and techniques

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 21, 2017)

Keep trying new things that challenge me, I have always done that. Work with hand tools more, like the brinkster! Don't do what the wood working peers say you should be doing, follow you heart and do what feels good and continue to have fun! I don't ever want my wood working to feel like work, I have enough jobs and work, my shop is my escape. If I am having fun I am probably focused, challenged, and enjoying my craft.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2017)

Brink said:


> Just keep plugging away.
> Make mistakes
> Learn from them
> Keep trying different joinery and techniques




I hate to do it but I have to agree with Monkey- try new stuff-screw up- try again-rinse repeat. Only way to learn. at least for me. and other un-named primates...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2017)

Strategy: get wood. make wood rounderer. get more wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2017)

Dedicate more time. Seems to be the most precious commodity. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 21, 2017)

Finish some of the things I've started over the years ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (May 21, 2017)

Practice makes perfect. I just want live to long enough to practice enough to get better doing the little detail things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 21, 2017)

Same as everyone else's' ; keep buying new/different tools can't wait till I can afford a Festool so I can REALLY improve. Seriously, trying different things helps me learn/improve... oh yea, and Youtube videos....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (May 21, 2017)

Strategies???? Y'all actually have strategies???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2017)

I'm not smart enough to think about strategies, I just plug away and try to do better than last time. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (May 21, 2017)

Practice, practice, watch'n try things I've not done- practice. Think about trying knives, lamps- most anything using wood. Heck! Might even try segmenting (but only with better meds). 
Seriously though, if you want learn.... try teaching someone else what you do! In process of helping another learn to turn-- don't want tp perpetuate bad habits. 
Did I say _practice_?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D (May 21, 2017)

Pretty much what others have said..keep learning new things. I got a buddy into woodworking a few years ago, mostly making turkey calls. He is always trying to rush through steps and get to the end. He doesn't take the time to enjoy the hobby. I'm always telling him to slow down and " let the wood talk to you". To make HIM a better woodworker, my goal is to get him to slow down and see, feel and smell what nature has provided us.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (May 21, 2017)

Steal pictures of mikes work and claim they are my work

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## steve bellinger (May 21, 2017)

Retire and have more time to do what I want and less time doing what others want. And of course like others just try different stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 21, 2017)

Mostly I make things I want to make but I do things that challenge me over again.... dovetails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Steal pictures of mikes work and claim they are my work



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (May 22, 2017)

I think it's all been said:

1. Try new things
2. Learn from inadvertent design opportunities
3. Teach someone else
4. Practice

One note: on the "Try new things" -- unless you *really* find that you don't like the new thing, try it more than once. Just because your first attempt isn't in the neighborhood of perfection doesn't mean it's something you can't do. Refer to #4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

